# Names- what do they mean? Why?



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

What does your doggies name mean? Why did you choose it?

I thought this might be a fun thread.

I'll start

*Daisy-* Origin English Means- Day's Eye
Daisy is the name given to various members of the Asteraceae plant family, including the Bellis genus that contains the Common Daisy (Bellis perennis), the Leucanthemum genus including the Oxeye Daisy, and the Gebera genus.

We chose Daisy because she was dainty and beautiful with a streak of prissy-ness. We also didn't realize it was such a popular name for pups. Her middle name is Lynn.

*Lily-* Origin- English Means- Lily

Lily is the name of a flower and is ultimately derived from the Latin word lilium. They are often showy, with a noticeable scent and long stamens. 'Lily' is also used in the names of other plants such as the water lily (Latin name Nymphaeaceae) - which float on the surface of ponds and lakes, and have round leaves or lily pads, Daylilies (Hemerocallis) - named due to their similarity to lilies, and because they open at sunrise and close at sunset, and arum lilies (Araceae) which consist of a large leaf-like hood surrounding a single, central spadix or spike. The calla lily is another member of the araceae family. 

We chose Lily's name to continue the flower theme. Her middle name is May because my mother was born in May.

*Roxy-* Origin- Persian Means- Star, bright, dawn
Roxy is named after a feisty character on Lifetime's Army Wives. Her middle name is Jane- my husband's favorite character in the Twilight movies.

*Riley-* Origin- English Means- Rye Clearing

We named her Riley to continue the "R" theme. We also considered Ruby but we wanted another pup with 5 letters in her name. Riley is also a main character in the 3rd Twilight movie. Her middle name is Kay. It was chosen because we already had middles names that started with J,L,M so we used the K to continue the sequence.

All names meanings from: Baby Name Quick Search: Name Meanings at Baby Names World


----------



## newchimomma (Oct 25, 2010)

My husband named our first dog Bosco - after the chocolate syrup because his brindle coloring was the mixture of the browns ... 

We just rescued a little girl a week ago and we named her Coco - after cocoa, in keeping with the brown/choco theme!

Kat


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats a very interesting idea!!! 

*Maisie - Origin: Gaelic. Meaning: Pet form of Mairead, the Scottish Gaelic form of Margaret.
*Maisie was already named by her breeder, as its part of her KC name, and as it was a cute name I decided not to change it.

*Pippi - Origin: Greek. Meaning: Lover of horses.
*Thats quite creepy because Pip does ride ponys - If you put her on their back she will sit there with perfect balance in walk and in a slow trot! She was named Pippi because when I got her her name was Poppy and I HATE that name for her - it just doesnt suit her at all. About an hour after I got her I was watching Pippi Longstocking which is one of my favorite films, so I just changed her name to that. It was close enough to Poppy for her to respond to it, but different enough for me to like it!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Took me forever to find Shayley & Kizzie's name's with the RIGHT spelling :foxes15: but I did find one for Shay and a couple for Kizzie but they were all different.

*SHAYLEY --* Meaning: Its source is Seaghdha, a Gaelic name meaning "Admirable." 
*KIZZIE --*Meaning: Its source is a Hebrew expression meaning "Cassia tree." 
Also Meaning: Cinnamon-like bark
Also Meaning: Spice Tree

​


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody is gaelic for muddy place. HA! That fits him perfectly. He's all boy and loves to play outside. How interesting and funny.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I didn't name Lavender and planned to change her name, but after meeting her, decided not to. It fits her. Lavender is a color, of course, and a fragrant flowering plant. The fragrance is soothing and calming, which also fits my girl. She is very quiet and calm. I have read that there is a color of Chihuahua that is called lavender, but don't have any idea if someone thought my Lavender was that color, perhaps when she was born. 

My Bichon boy, Cosmo, was very sad and depressed after we lost my Bichon girl, Lacy, in July, so I began looking for a little girl dog to complete our family. Lavender was needing a home and I fell in love with her at first sight. She fit right in and has been very good for Cosmo and me. We will always miss Lacy, but Lavender is a happy little girl and we are glad to have her. She's a sweetheart and we love her tons and tons.

Jeanette and Cosmo


----------



## xxtarafiedxx (Sep 10, 2010)

Cookie- a yummy snack! I named her Cookie when I was 7 years old, I thought that he colors [the black, and bits of brown and white] sort of looked like a chocolate-chip cookie. Her middle name is Anita, after my middle name, and my grandmother's first name.

Peanut- a nut. I named him Peanut becuase of how small he was, and his color was perfect. his middle name is Don Carlos because my friend thought it would make him sound more fierce... Peanut Don Carlos. lol! when he doesn't listen, and i call him by his first and middle name, he knows he's about to be in trouble.


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

Teddy was named Teddy because he looked so much like a little fluffly teddy bear! 

I had all these posh names ready to call him but he looked so much like a teddy that it had to be that name


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

*Zoey*: Greek Origin Meaning Life

Zoey's breeder had originally named her Zola (means lump of earth) but I had always like the name Zoey for a tiny dog, so we changed it to Zoey and couldn't have named her more appropriately  Hopefully her name will give her a long long long long one 

*Shellie:* English From the Sloping Field
We had a client who lost a golden retriever named Shellie, whom found her almost 4 years later, Shellie came to us named Lily but it just didn't fit so we named her Shellie since it sounded like Lily.

*Ziva:* Hebrew Brilliance, Brightness
We loved NCIS and Ziva is one of my favorite characters, so that's where Ziva got her name, LOVE the meaning of it and fits her well, she is very smart and always bright & happy.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Draco is the latin word for Dragon and also a constellation in the northern sky. He is my little dragon boy. If I ever get to have a little girl, I plan on calling her Cassie for the constellation Cassiopeia.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

My girls names... Dazy Mae and Lulubelle are southern names Dazy Mae is from the old cartoon's "Lil Abner" and Lulubelle just reminded me of a name you would have found in the old days back in the south.


----------



## Sundae (Jun 26, 2010)

hehe so fun to read!
*
Sundae*: Because her face looked like Neapolitan ice cream to me when she was tiny tiny. Now she looks like a carmel sundae haha!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

NaNa is a street name in ThaiLand....we just love the way they said it on the sky train in ThaiLand...

TucTuc is the moto bike that they use in Thailand.....

MoJie is combined names of me and my BF.....


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Gretel: A Pearl.*

I knew the instant I saw her as a baby she was meant for me and the name Gretel just popped in my head, Almost cartoon-like with the lightbulb going off. Nothing preplanned, I just came home one day and said we're getting a dog, her name is Gretel she comes home next week and that was that, my perfect little pearl.
Nicknames: Gee, Geezer, Gettles.

*Godric: Power of God.*

Don't tell him this, he's our resident bully! He must think he has manifest destiny over the sofa! This one was a bit premeditated as we're big big True Blood fans and Godric was a favourite when we were pup browsing, I think it fits him as he's getting older though.
Nicknames: G

Not sure if anyone else is like us, our dogs have many nicknames they answer to and they know which one is theirs.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

**Dahlia**

Dahlia is a genus of bushy, tuberous, perennial plants native to Mexico, 
Central America, and Colombia. There are at least 36 species of dahlia.
Dahlia hybrids are commonly grown as garden plants.

My mom always had huge old Dahlia plants in the backyard.
I loved them and named my babygirl after them.
When I say Dahlia I remember the flowers.
And when I remember the flowers,I remember my mom.
My mom was beautiful too.She looked like Loretta Young
with long, natural, dark red hair.Its a secret tribute.......
until now .


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Jadzia Dax, Jadzia for short, named after one of my favorite characters on Star Trek Deep Space Nine.

Kira Nerys, Kira for short, named after another favorite character on DS9.

The character Jadzia Dax has spots and my Jadzia has spots.
The character Kira Nerys has ridges on her nose, my Kira doesn't have ridges on her nose of course but she does have a larger nose than Jadzia.
We had planned on naming the girls Jadzia and Kira before we got them so I always just find it funny that those two little things worked out the way they did.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Mateo means 'Gift of God' 
His full name is Mateo Galano Dulce - Galano means 'handsome' and Dulce
(sweet) was his mothers name. 

Stella is short for ' Constellation ', at least thats how I intended it.
I'm sure the name it self means 'star'.

Lola was named after the famous race car. She has a vivid black 'racing strip'
down her back, and the name came instantly when I held her the first time.

Joie just means ' Ayyy, I'm Joie ! ' 
His pre-rescue name was Jojo, but that wasn't a proper name for him. 
Joie fits him to a T. He's a man's man. Or a dog's dog.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> **Dahlia**
> 
> Dahlia is a genus of bushy, tuberous, perennial plants native to Mexico,
> Central America, and Colombia. There are at least 36 species of dahlia.
> ...


That was nice Rhonda....how special memories are....


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Other than Laurel (who hubby had long before he met me), our chis have "themed" names related to guns...we have...

Little Annie (Oakley)
LPL's Humuhumunukunukuapua'a (Trigger) aka the Trigger fish.
Bryco (brand of gun...reg'd name: (kennel name) Not For Kids...b'c the gun brand wenet out of business in the early 00's when a young boy shot his friend with an inaptly safety-equipped gun).

Laurel doesn't really quite fit in, but the rest will all have gun names in the first line too.
It's hub's compromise for having chis instead of GSD's or something lol.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

The minute I saw Ivy, I knew she needed a name that suited her delicate features. So the name Ivy was perfect. The I wanted to keep the whole plant thing going, hence Willow, then Fern

Lori


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

*Britney
*

*Origin:* English
*Form of:* Brittany
*Meaning:* Land of the Britons
*Additional Info:* Respelling of Brittany borne by American pop star Britney Spears

I chuckled at that, since she is named after Britney Spears :lol: 


*Butterfly
*
*Nickname:* Butter
*Reason:* Mariah Carey is her namesake. If you notice, she always has a Butterfly ring on and one of her songs and albums is named Butterfly.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Darla: means Dear, loved one.
It's English in Origin.
I always liked the name, she is mainly called after Darla from Buffy the vampire slayer. lol

Dillon: means Loyal, faithful, true.
an Irish origin family
name. It derives its name from the Norman Family name "Leon", which
means "of Lyon " or "of the lion".
I liked the Lion aspect, since i am a leo too. lol
It also went really well with my D theme.

Daisy: Day's eyes, and a flower.
My girl was already called that, but if fits her so perfectly, cause she is a delicate wee flower and as sweet as can be.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

Daizy Autumn: she just looked like a daizy when i got her. she was so sweet. when i first held her she wrapped her front paws around my fingers and i was hooked. autumn cause thats when we first got her.
Maximillion Star: meaning the greatest. don't tell him that he'll get a big head. lol. wanted a big tough sounding name for such a little chunky monkey. Star is the kennel name.

Honeybee3rd: she was my first chi. i inherited her after the lady i was caring for passed away. she was named that by her family and was very much a prissy little thing.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Kahlua - "coffee-flavored liqueur made in Mexico." I think her coloring sums up the reasoning pretty well, lol.
Nicknames: Lua, Lulers, Lulerbot, Tatertot, Javabean


Eleanor - ""sun ray, shining light". 
She was originally named Ryleigh, which to me wasn't nearly feminine enough; so since we're Beatles fans we went with "Eleanor Ryleigh," instead of Rigby lol.
Nickname: Ellie

Gatsby Aloysius- "gatsby" is from my favorite novel, the Great Gatsby. "Aloysius" was the name of the doggie on Pee Wee's Playhouse; AND it means "famous warrior" which I think being that he's such a fighter making it through his struggles, it suited him!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Both girls are named after flowers

Daisy
Meaning days eye or flower which is taken from the sun

Lotus (flower not the car) 
Beautiful flowers which grow in the mud - often used as a example of divine beauty
So really her name suits her down to a t because she is a sexy little doggy


----------



## imadigger (Sep 5, 2010)

My Shanghai is a Peke. The breed originated in China so he is named after a city in China.
Chico has a Mexican name. Trying to keep the theme going somewhat. LOL Foxworthey (Foxie) was Chico's original name. My children said Foxie was a girls name, so we renamed him Chico.


----------



## Dani (Aug 4, 2010)

Toopie was named after the the Canadian children's show Toopy and Binoo. It's kind of a joke because Toopy from the show is a rat and he has a little toy named Binoo. So Toopie (who my friends call rat dog) has a little stuffy named Binoo. 

His original name was Biscuit, but I didn't like it and wanted to name my own first puppy.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm a ballroom dancer. So Tango is named in honor of that, and because the tango is one of my favorite ballroom dances.

I wanted to continue the dance theme but I couldn't find any other name I liked that fit Jazz when I got her. But she was so bouncy and hyper, that the name Jazz just came to me and it fit her personality to a T. It's not dance related, but it's artistic and musical, so I thought it would work with Tango's name.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

*Feodore* is named after Fyodor Dostoevsky- The Russian Classics author and philosopher. I wanted the "F" sound not "Theodore" but I changed the spelling so it is abit more english language friendly. One of Fyodor's most famous novels is "Crime and Punishment". I was taking a module at uni of a similar title when we got Feo - then called "Smallest boy puppy" and my boyfriend was taking a Philosophy degre so it seemed to fir perfectly. 

*Eva* was called Dancing Diva when I got her. Diva wasn't my personality as I am very shy, so I decided to change it to Eva. I couldnt change it too much as she was already 2 and I didn't want to confuse her. 
Eva


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't know what Smeagol means but I am a big fan of Lord of the rings. I wanted to use one of the hobbit's name because hobbits are tiny people and chihuahuas are tiny breed. My choices were Frodo and Smeagol. 2 big characters on LOTR I think. But Frodo just didn't seem right to me and Smeagol sounds cuter and his appearance is just like a chihuahua. Big ears and bald. I was worried about his bad character but then I realized that Smeagol was used to be a good hobbit until he was possessed by the ring and was named Gollum.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

Zippy is that name that the shelter gave him. The name stuck because it took almost a month between the first day that we met him and when he finally got a clean bill of health to be released to go home. So, every day of that month we we like Zippy-this and Zippy-that and Zippy, Zippy, Zippy. By the time he was able to come home we had been calling him by his shelter name so much that it would have seemed wrong to call him anything else. So Zippy it was and Zippy it always shall be.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

ooo I like this thread!

*Midna* - has no meaning that I can find. She is the twilight princess in one of the Zelda video games. My daughter was in love with the character when we got Midna and I liked the originality, and the dark, tragic princess of course.

*Pepper *- a spice. She looks like she ran through black pepper and got it all over her nose so I named her the moment I saw her.

*Coco* - After Coco Channel. I watched the movie Coco before Channel and she got her name singing a french song about a lost puppy. Coco is my little posh girl.

*Kashi* - means pastry in Japanese. I love food names for everything, my nickname is Mango lol.

*Moka* - means mocha in Japanese. And what goes better with a pastry than a coffee!


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

Very cool thread! 

Maximus: Meaning "The Greatest", and to us he certainly is the greatest little man in our world.
Nickanmes: Maximus Pestimus or Maximus Cutimus (depending on what he's been up to!) or Baby Boy, or just Max 
Button: LOL I think everyone know what a button is....and as silly as the saying "Cute as a button" is, it's how she got her name from her fostermom. She knows her name and as she has had so many upheavals in her life, I did not want to confuse her further by changing her name too. We have only had her a week or so, so over time her name may change.
Nicknames: Mums Princess, Pocket Princess, Mummys baby girl etc etc lol
Muffin (Yorkshire Terror ..I mean Terrier!) We had a little yorkie 20 years ago and the children named her Muffin, so when this wee girl came along, my husband kept calling her the "Little Muffin pup", so it kinda stuck lol.
Poppet (ShihTzux Chi)British dialect . a term of endearment for a girl or child. 
Nicknames: Poppety-Poo or Chunky Monkey


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i named my chih buster brown after the shoes i wore my whole live you bought them at co-cos shoe store i think all this is in the past no longer here thay had a large 3 foot parrot suffed animal and hed lay golden eggs and as each person bought buster brown shoes you;d recived an egg it was always a wonderful time when i needed new shoes nice memory so my little buster brown was named for a wonderful event


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila is Persian and means "dark haired beauty, or Night." lol 
Perfect for my little black beauty


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

Salem: arabic, means secure, peace 
he was named salem, cause my friend got his brother and named him winston....>.> winston-salem 

Duke was named before we got him, since he's a recue my mom, his new mommy wants to name him zuke, i prefer duke 

Kira : Gaelic : dark Japanese: Glitter Russian: sun, throne, 
named cause i like the name


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Wren: English, "small bird". Wren was actually named for a character, 'Ren' in an 80's cartoon called 'Pirates of Dark Water'. Ren had bright blue eyes, much like my Wren, but I opted for the 'W' spelling because it was prettier and I thought, otherwise, people would assume she was named for the 'Ren' in 'Ren and Stimpy'.

Nicknames: Wrennimus, Wrenamibilus, Wrennie Wrikowski


Ichabod: Hebrew, "departed glory". Ichabod was named for Ichabod Crane from 'The Legend of Sleepy Hollow'. He's just this little black dog with a perpetual expression of foreboding on his face, and the name fit.

Nicknames: Ixinbod, Itcherbod, Itchy, Mr. Crane


Pantalaimon: Greek "all compassionate". Pan was named for a character in the novel "The Golden Compass", because I wanted to keep going on the theme of fictional characters and it's one of my favorite series of books.

Nicknames: Pan, PanPan, PanPanPan, Pan Pie


Phoebe: Greek, "bright, shining one". Phoebe was a dog we were fostering for Italian Greyhound Rescue, and she was 6 years old when we got her. She came with the name Phoebe, and I figured if her adoptive family wanted to change her name, it would be kind of mean to change it myself so she had to learn a new name twice, so we just kept calling her Phoebe. By the time we decided to keep her ourselves, we'd been calling her Phoebe for weeks, so that was that.

Nicknames: Phoebebe, Phoebers, Beebee, Biddybee


Widget: possibly the U.S., "placeholder for a small, mechanical device". Widget was one of the smallest Italian Greyhounds I'd met (this was back before I had a Chihuahua when 7lbs seemed sooooo tiiiiiny), and he was quirky and curious and playful. He was just... a little Widget of a dog.

Nickname: Widgetums, Widge


Sprite: Middle English, "an elf or faerie, a contraction of 'spirit'". Sprite came to us from rescue with his name, and being a small little fluffball, it just kind of suited him, so we kept it.

Nicknames: Spriterman, Spriter


Lyra: English/French, "musical instrument/of the lyre, song". Lyra is named for the main character in "The Golden Compass", a smart, blonde, sassy little girl who is equal parts loyal, sweet, clever, brassy, bratty, feisty and tenacious. It was a perfect fit for our Lyra.

Nicknames: Lyra Bean, Bean, LyLy, Lyra Loo, Little Bean, Little One, Her Royal Tinyness Princess Lyra Bean


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

*ROXY*

Meaning - Star; Bright; Dawn

I searched for names FOREVER and the two I liked the best were Roxy or Sophie. Roxy sounds more like a 'dog' name to me and sounds like a princess/dive/pretty girl name... fits Roxy perfectly!


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Great thread love reading how your chi's were named. Tyson was 2 when we got him and already had his name which we liked so decided to keep it.

Tyson - origin French - meaning Explosive

Well he can be for about 2 minutes a day hehe. nicknames Tye, my little man, what u want!!


----------



## Ren (Oct 19, 2010)

I loved reading thru all the names!

Now all of our animals are named after cartoon characters!

Tigger (Cat #1)- Named after Tigger in winnie the Pooh, as she use to hop on all 4's when she was a kitten!

Roo (Cat #2)- Was a boy-ish name also from Winnie the Pooh. Just suited him!

Rocky (Bichon shitzu cross)- He was prenamed by the breeder, and we couldn't think of a better name, as he is one solid dog lol. It also went with the cartoon "rocky & bullwinkle"

Ren (Our little chi girl!)- At first she almost got the name bullwinkle, but being a tiny girl, it just didn't fit her. So we named her after the cartoon character, Ren from 'Ren and Stimpy'. We almost thought about renaming one of the cats to Stimpy, but decided not too! but she definitly has the cats trained not to bug her as she will chase them!


----------



## Coco's Mummy (Mar 5, 2011)

Cambrea said:


> *Coco* - After Coco Channel. I watched the movie Coco before Channel and she got her name singing a french song about a lost puppy. Coco is my little posh girl.
> 
> 
> We named are little princess 'coco' for the same reason, she is one posh little lady!
> ...


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't think my guys and gal names necessarily mean anything. They are southern type or after characters in the Andy Griffith Show. 

Buford aka Bubba
Ernest T. Bass
Briscoe Darling
Charlene Darling


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

*Ozzy*:
_Origin:_ English
_Meaning:_ Divine spear
or
_Origin:_ Gaelic
_Meaning:_ Lover of deer, beloved of deer

None of them really fit him.


----------



## MaisysMom (Mar 9, 2011)

*Maisy* means Pearl. 

When we adopted her, her names was "Cheri." One, she doesn't look a Cheri at all. Two, she needed a much cuter name. So, since she was perky and blonde I felt Maisy fit. The name came the instant I picked her up. I even got upset that all the people at the humane society kept calling her Cheri! So she's Maisy Mae, but nicknamed Moo.


----------



## Chiwawa Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

This post is fun and it is very interesting to find out what certain name's mean and why you have named your pet 

Tigger (Cat#1) Named after Tigger from Winnie the Pooh.. He is a big ginger DSH..

Woody (Cat#2) Named after Woody from Toy Story.. He is a tabby and white Bengal X..

Blaze (Cat#3) Named after Tinkerbell's firefly friend.. She is a grey tabby Scotish fold X..

I named Tigger and my daughter named Woody and Blaze 

Rani (Dog#1) Sanskirt: A Queen.. Rani just suited her and she is very much a queen, very elegant!! She is a black brindle P/B Staffordshire Terrier

Mason (Dog#2) Old French: A stonemason, a Saturn profession.. We named him Mason because it was a strong name and it suited him.. He is a white and black P/B Staffordshire Terrier

Chico (Dog#3) Spanish for 'boy'.. Need i say more?! I think it suit's him to a tee.. He is a P/B L/H Chihuahua

My partner and i named Rani and Mason.. I named Chico


----------



## Marvelous (Jan 11, 2011)

Jezebel - her registered name is Hanky Panky I wanted something that matched with that. Her sire is named Hank and I've always called him Hanky Pank 
Nicknames: jez, sisabel, jboo

Parker - his registered name is Critic's Choice. His sire was named for Henry Fonda and Critic's Choice is a Henry Fonda play, and Parker was his character's name
Nickname: peeker d (his middle name is Daniel)


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Smith said:


> Wren: English, "small bird". Wren was actually named for a character, 'Ren' in an 80's cartoon called 'Pirates of Dark Water'. Ren had bright blue eyes, much like my Wren, but I opted for the 'W' spelling because it was prettier and I thought, otherwise, people would assume she was named for the 'Ren' in 'Ren and Stimpy'.
> 
> Nicknames: Wrennimus, Wrenamibilus, Wrennie Wrikowski
> 
> ...


You are awesome at picking names!! I always thought your names were cool and it looks like you put a lot of thought in it as well


----------

